# Stock market?



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

Vote please.

Do you invest in the stock market? Are planning on investing in the near future? And what is your temperament?


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't invest because I don't have any money right now lol. But I might in the future.


----------



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, I do. Losing money right now, argh.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes I do. SJ or NT (ENTJ).


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Stocks, Forex, Options, and some Commodities

only fools keep their money in cash and gain zero interest while its value keeps on getting eroded day by day by Helicopter Ben

NT


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Seems a lot of votes from NTs and then mostly no from timid NFs (kidding, but not really).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I am not actively investing in stocks. I'm thinking of getting an e-trade sort of account eventually. I do have a 401k and have had one since I was 17 years old so my money is being invested in stocks by professional money managers.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

Stock market is doing fine as long as the fed keeps doping it up with QE. Once the fed stops putting in QE it's time to bail. The stock market crashes again you buy the low stocks and make more money again.


----------



## VioletIris (Jan 15, 2010)

I do, but pretty lazily -- mostly in index funds, which have very low fees, through a retirement account. Periodically I switch some profits over to a Money Market fund as an emergency back-up in case the stock market crashes.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I do invest in individual stocks and have done very well, but to do that you had better do your research. Otherwise you're best off with an index fund or decently performing mutual fund. 

I like Dave Ramsey's advice on investments. For those that aren't willing to invest the time in understanding the fundamentals of things like P/E, P/B, ROE, EPS, balance sheets, etc I wouldn't try to pick individual stocks.
Dave's Investing Philosophy - daveramsey.com


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

I do, but I'm not nearly as active in the stock market as I was a couple of years ago. I don't have enough time anymore to follow the markets, so instead I invest mostly in money market funds, and funds holding Norwegian government bonds.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't currently invest, but I voted "Yes" because I probably will in the future.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I use etrade and currently have a small investment in Zynga. I also play investopedia, other virtual stock markets.
Most of the companies I recognize double, triple, or quadruple in the first year I recognize its potential so I figured I'd try my hand at Warren Buffets million dollar challenge. Today I'm ranking at 2222nd place. 

Heres my investopedia portfolio.

GRPN GROUPON INC 10000 $7.73 $12.11 $121,100.00	$0.00(0.00 %)	$43,800.00 (56.66 %)
ZNGA ZYNGA 73000 $3.32 $3.61 $263,530.00	$0.00(0.00 %)	$21,460.00 (8.87 %) 
SNE SONY CORPORATION 3000 $21.65 $21.30 $63,900.00	$0.00(0.00 %)	-$1,050.00 (-1.62 %)
LRCX LAM RESEARCH 5000 $50.43 $51.62 $258,100.00	$0.00(0.00 %)	$5,950.00 (2.36 %)
Total: $706,630.00	$0.00(0.00 %)	$70,160.00 (11.02 %)$706,630.00	$0.00(0.00 %)	$70,160.00 (11.02 %)​
I have about 300k left to invest so I'm looking at a couple of companies. One is potentially a 3d printer company that specialized in eyewear called Protos. In real life I'm interested in Groupon which I personally think is going to get above $50/share. I have spent so much money on groupon its insane, over $100 this week alone. I'm planning to invest about 5k in saving in that one, hopefully that will net me about 25k in a couple of years. ;D 
I love $$$$


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

WindowLicker said:


> I have about 300k left to invest so I'm looking at a couple of companies. One is potentially a 3d printer company that specialized in eyewear called Protos. In real life I'm interested in Groupon which I personally think is going to get above $50/share. I have spent so much money on groupon its insane, over $100 this week alone. I'm planning to invest about 5k in saving in that one, hopefully that will net me about 25k in a couple of years. ;D
> I love $$$$


So at 22 you have 300k *left* to invest? Damn you must have either started with a lot of money or are pretty good at gaining how much money fast.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> So at 22 you have 300k *left* to invest? Damn you must have either started with a lot of money or are pretty good at gaining how much money fast.


I started with $1 million and have only profited about 70k so far. I started a couple of months ago.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

WindowLicker said:


> I started with $1 million and have only profited about 70k so far. I started a couple of months ago.


Like I said you started off with a bunch of money that I'm assuming was given to you. $70,000 for a couple months is pretty damn good. Most people only make half of that in a year and I don't know too many people who make $70,000 in a year, much less a couple months.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm planning on investing a bit, in the future.
Currently, though, I need to focus on getting a car, so I can leave this terrible situation.. I hate small towns and their lack of opportunity. Anyway, my laptop was my most recent investment, and I think it will pay off very soon, since I have an album that will be released in the near future.
After that, I might invest a little.

I'm an NT, btw.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

INFP and no, I don't even have a bank account or know how to do my taxes. I won't rule it out as a possibility in the future but I would never invest without the help of a financial advisor.


----------



## VioletIris (Jan 15, 2010)

@WindowLicker : 
check out 3D Systems, ticker DDD; BUY-rated by an analyst who also covers Proto and other 3-d printing companies (he also has PRLB rated BUY)

You are braver than me (also much younger and richer, which is why I am more cautious.)


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

If I read it correctly @WindowLicker is investing a million dollars virtually, not real money.

My experience is that if you don't pay yourself first and set and follow a solid budget, you'll never get ahead. Rich people buy things that make them money and go up in value like mutual funds or businesses, poor people buy things that cost them money and go down in value like new cars.

The Millionaire Next Door is a great read which studies people who are rich, what they do, and how they got there. The Millionaire Next Door: Thomas J. Stanley, William D. Danko: 9780671015206: Amazon.com: Books


----------

